# Seniors, Are You "Forever in Blue Jeans"?  I Know I Am!



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2014)

I've always worn jeans growing up, usually Levis, and still wear them all the time 'till this day.  I'm most comfortable in a pair of jeans, and sometimes will opt for cargo pants if walking the dog in the park or camping, etc.  How about you, are you forever in blue jeans too?


----------



## Bullie76 (Aug 10, 2014)

Only during the winter. The rest of the year I'm in shorts.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 10, 2014)

Yep. Sometimes my jeans are black but they are jeans all the same. Usually Levis. In the summer I switch to capri jeans-too hot around here for long pants. We started wearing Levis when I was 14. Boys button fly 501`s. My mom HATED that-not sure why. Maybe cuz they were soooo tight lol. We would "peg" our jeans and the only way we could get them on over our feet was to put a nylon stocking on. Talk about "painted on jeans"!


----------



## Fern (Aug 10, 2014)

I usually wear Capris, & shorts around the house.


----------



## Lon (Aug 10, 2014)

Depends on what I am doing and where I am. I will jeans, Dockers, shorts, cargo pants, slacks. I like variety. I would feel stuck in rut wearing jeans every day.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 10, 2014)

Jeans are too hot in the summer here in Texas, I wear cotton shorts and capris.

Looove Neil Diamond...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 10, 2014)

Mostly shorts. Khaki pants for long wear.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 10, 2014)

Only shorts in summer.  Otherwise I'm in slacks or  jeans.  I never buy Levis jeans just for the label.  Mine are  Lees; less
expensive, look and fit just as good and wear just as well.
 One pair of shorts are cargos which I like but cargo pants are getting to be passé.

I will pay extra for Dockers slacks because they fit well and look good.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 10, 2014)

Jeans or work pants all the time. No way I can get any work done wearing shorts.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm like you Rkunsaw, rarely if ever wear shorts, maybe if I'm in the house for the evening on a hot day.  Too many times I have to deal with pets, or moving something heavy or sharp, kneeling,  etc., better to have the legs covered.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 10, 2014)

Levi's because they're the only kind I can find that fit right. As they start wearing out, I add them to my work wardrobe. As they get even more worn out, if they're jeans that are really comfy, I patch the knees! When I have to be dressed "up" I wear Dockers. For formal occasions, I also wear shoes


----------



## Justme (Aug 11, 2014)

I always wear trousers or shorts.


----------



## Pam (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeans or trousers for me.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Wranglers from Wally World...


----------



## oldman (Aug 11, 2014)

Shorts as long as I can, maybe down to 50 degrees. Sometimes jeans, otherwise, I like cotton athletic pants in the winter with a sweatshirt. Normally, UnderArmour, Nike, Reebok or Champion. To me. jeans are very uncomfortable to sit in. They feel like someone starched my pants.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2014)

This is what August looks like here in Texas  .... (jeans are buried in the back of the closet with sweaters)


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 11, 2014)

How well I remember! It's like that here, too, except humid. Back then, I lived in shorts. Now? I'd get arrested for indecent exposure if I wore shorts


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 11, 2014)

Wrangler jeans during the winter here (northeastern FL can have a winter, just not like in the North). In the summer, cargo style shorts. When going to church or special dinner, out comes the Dockers.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2014)

My mainstay has been karate pants since I was 12 years old. They're roomy, don't bind and are cool in the summer. Plus, they have a *Gusseted Crotch !!! layful:
*



I have two pairs of jeans and I'll throw one on if I'm doing heavy work, but three drawbacks - they're tight, they're restrictive in movement and they make all the girls whistle at me. :cower:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh, no, Phil! Girls whistling at you? I bet you just HATE that The only thing you can do is to wear the karate pants.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Oh, no, Phil! Girls whistling at you? I bet you just HATE that The only thing you can do is to wear the karate pants.



I know, I know ... but we monks get demerit points whenever we're whistled at.

And the problem with the karate pants is the drawstring - it's like catnip to these ladies ...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 12, 2014)

But do you wear manties?


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 12, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> But do you wear manties?



Nah - I prefer going commando.


----------



## nan (Aug 12, 2014)

I like Jeans and slacks for the winter,and peddle pushers, free flowing dresses and skirts for the very hot summers we have here.


----------

